# A20..??



## CaptRon (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all: I think the pilot of this ring flew a A20 Havoc. I,m also looking for any info on Graduating Class43-E...Please look at the pictures and see what you think...Thanks...Ron


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

It does resemble an A-20...


----------

